# Tips for First Time Hedgie-Mommy?



## LibraryPrincess (Oct 26, 2010)

I have been pouring through post after post on here absorbing all the information I could, but I would like to verify a few things to make sure I'm doing right by my new little guy.

We brought 10-week-old Quilliam home this past Saturday, and while he was very puffy and huffy, he eventually got curious and looked around and played with us. This brings up my first question: do hedgies normally play tug-of-war? I was using a napkin to clean up the poopie he left on my pants, and he immediately bit down on it and started pulling. Is he playing, or was I unknowingly teasing him? Should I not encourage this because it might teach him that biting is ok? Is there a way to train him that it's ok to bite certain things?

Second, for the past couple of days he's been fairly inactive. He's still eating and drinking, so I'm not too worried (and I know babies sleep a lot). I was just worried because he was so active and curious when we first brought him home, and now he only uncurls a little bit to tell us hi when we pick him up.

Third, can anyone recommend food/water dishes? Quilliam seems to enjoy tossing his bedding in his water bowl and knocking his food bowl over.

Much thanks!
Nikki


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Congrats on your new baby!  

There's been cases before of hedgies enjoying a game of tug-o-war. I don't think there's much of a problem with it, as long as you're careful not to pull too hard on their teeth.

I'm sure it's just him having settled into his new home and being a normal baby. Like you said, they really do sleep a lot and he may have just been more active/exploratory at first because of the new surroundings.

Ceramic dishes seem to work for a lot of people. If they're heavy-bottomed, it'll make it harder for them to tip it over. Make sure it's shallow, so they wont' be tempted to step on the edge to reach in for a bite. Not sure how to prevent him from filling his water with bedding though! Hopefully someone else will have some suggestions for that.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Indeed, hedgehogs are not real fans about changing locations, many owners find this out as the hog will be very social, active and curious at the breeders or pet store, and then when you get them home, it seems like they've total change. Its good to let them be for a few days on their own, then slowly start to handle them. After a few days to a week, you'll notice differences and he'll become more outgoing and active. When you do have him out, you might place him in a blanket or at least something overtop of him, it allows him to have a hiding place while being out with you, and sooner or later he'll get curious and come out and start to explore.

I'm not sure about the dishes either, I know my first hog who had wood bedding always got it into the food dish, if the dish is burried in the bedding, a ceramic one like Lilysmommy said might work better, don't bury it. Most owners around here use fleece liners, its less of a mess and of course they don't get anything in their dishes.

Most important thing right now is to make sure he's eating and drinking, warm and on a light cycle.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC & congrats on Quilliam!! 
What is the temp in his cage? Babies do tend to sleep alot. (just want to make sure he's just sleepy & not cold).
I got some creme brule dishes @ Pier 1 for $1 or so each. I've heard the dollar stor has some cute dishes too. I also recommend liners - they are so much less messy. Got sick of picking stuff out of the carpet, the food & the hedgie after a few days. 
Congrats again & we would love to hear more about your new hedgie.


----------



## LibraryPrincess (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you all! I will look into fleece liners (*shamefully* and I still need to get a thermometer for his cage). I think he's actually pretty warm though. My mom got worried that he was getting too warm because he was laying down like superman (I think I saw you guys refer to it as "splatting?") I hope this behavior is a good thing...because that is what he's currently doing right now as he naps on my chest...


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah, splatting is when they lay on their stomachs with the legs sticking out, like superman (good way to describe it). Splatting is kind of a two way street. If they're splatting out in their cage, it means they're too hot. If they're splatting out on you, its typically a sign they're content and happy.


----------



## LibraryPrincess (Oct 26, 2010)

Yay! ^_^ *feels special* 
Thank you again for the continued guidance


----------

